# DirecTV Wireless Genie & mini Genie Problems



## fjpor (Feb 13, 2015)

Had the DirecTV and main Genie put in on 8th. Did not have mini Genie and had to bring that next day. 

Long story short, cannot get connected to internet through my router which is set to MAC filter after I got the MAC address from the mini Genie and entered it into the router. NOTHING!!

One time after I disabled the MAC filtering I got it to connect to the internet but still could not use functions requiring internet. From then on, nothing works - MAC address filtered or not - makes no difference. No connection. DirecTV chat tried to talk me through it to no avail so a tech is coming out Tuesday. In the meantime I have tried everything I can to get connected and nothing works. Getting frustrated and not very happy right now. TV is fine - all channels, recording, etc works great - just NOTHING which takes internet connection. Keeps asking for that or to plug in a phone line. 

All help appreciated.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Disable MAC filter, connect the GENIE not the mini to the internet. Go back to your router DHCP table and write down the MAC address from the Genie, it is DIFFERENT than the one provided on the info page. With the new and correct MAC address, add it to the approved list and connect.


----------

